# ktool.net?



## SteveO. (Oct 17, 2011)

Has anyone else had any issues with these guys? I bought 5 tools on this order (first order was flawless) and when the package showed up I was missing one item, that I had ordered 2 of. I replied to the order confirmation email and after a few days not hearing back, I sent an email to the general sales email. 4-5 days and nothing again so I called but didn't get an answer, but I did leave a message and hope to hear back. 

Anyone else had an issue with them? I'll wait until Thursday and if I haven't heard I'll let Paypal deal with it but it seems weird not to get a reply from them.


----------



## ilikepez (Mar 24, 2011)

Well if they don't get back to you remember that you can have your credit card company void the charges for that order.


----------



## SteveO. (Oct 17, 2011)

ilikepez said:


> Well if they don't get back to you remember that you can have your credit card company void the charges for that order.


PayPal will side with me but I don't want it to come to that. I like buying from Ktool and if I get in to a PayPal fight with them I've got to find another site to deal with. I thought they may have a shop or that someone here may have another way of getting in touch with them. I'm not pissed, yet, but I would like to get this resolved as I've been happy with them in the past. :thumbsup:


----------



## Lz_69 (Nov 1, 2007)

I would just give them a call, if you want it taken care of as quickly as possible. I know I've ran into problems ordering things where my email address gets flagged as spam and it takes a week or two till they weed through it and find my message.


----------



## SteveO. (Oct 17, 2011)

Lz_69 said:


> I would just give them a call, if you want it taken care of as quickly as possible. I know I've ran into problems ordering things where my email address gets flagged as spam and it takes a week or two till they weed through it and find my message.


I called yesterday and left a message but didn't get a call back. If I don't hear back today I'll email PayPal tomorrow.


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

SteveO. said:


> I called yesterday and left a message but didn't get a call back. If I don't hear back today I'll email PayPal tomorrow.


You need to keep calling as some companies are bad about return calls


----------



## SteveO. (Oct 17, 2011)

Dennis Alwon said:


> You need to keep calling as some companies are bad about return calls


I've contacted them three times so I don't really feel like I need to chase them much more. I'm pretty busy and don't have the time to harass them repeatedly. I'll call once more today and then let PayPal do it's thing if they don't get back to me. I think that's more than reasonable.


----------



## chrisfnl (Sep 13, 2010)

That's very strange, I've dealt with them a number of times, had a few problems, always quickly and cheerfully corrected...

This may seem like a silly question, but are you calling at a time appropriate for their local time zone?


----------



## SteveO. (Oct 17, 2011)

chrisfnl said:


> That's very strange, I've dealt with them a number of times, had a few problems, always quickly and cheerfully corrected...
> 
> This may seem like a silly question, but are you calling at a time appropriate for their local time zone?


Yup, called in the middle of the day, left messages as well as emailed. I also called early evening in case he's a reshipper and just does the site in the evenings. On my last message I said I'd rather not escalate the issue to PayPal and to please call back and still haven't heard. When I get a chance to sit down at my computer I'll file a claim with PayPal, probably tonight. I'd rather keep a good relationship with these guys because I do like dealing with them but no reply in a week is ridiculous. :no:


----------



## chrisfnl (Sep 13, 2010)

That's somthing I've never understood about some online sellers I've dealt with...

They have contact info, either an e-mail or a telephone number, yet they don't use it, or in the case of the phone number, seldom check their voice mail... if you're not going to make use of it, don't list it... I can understand taking a day or two to get back to somone if it's a high volume business, but a week? That's too much.

It's too bad, like I said, I've had all positive experiences with KTool, including talking to them on the phone to sort out an issue with an order.


----------



## SteveO. (Oct 17, 2011)

chrisfnl said:


> That's somthing I've never understood about some online sellers I've dealt with...
> 
> They have contact info, either an e-mail or a telephone number, yet they don't use it, or in the case of the phone number, seldom check their voice mail... if you're not going to make use of it, don't list it... I can understand taking a day or two to get back to somone if it's a high volume business, but a week? That's too much.
> 
> It's too bad, like I said, I've had all positive experiences with KTool, including talking to them on the phone to sort out an issue with an order.


It's not a ton of cash either but it's the point. I really don't want to make it an issue but I don't like being ignored either. I guess we'll see what happens.


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

SteveO. said:


> It's not a ton of cash either but it's the point. I really don't want to make it an issue but I don't like being ignored either. I guess we'll see what happens.


They're not a charity, you wouldn't tack on an extra couple of bucks as a donation to them. You agreed to give them money for a product and if they don't provide you the product or a refund they've essentially stolen from you.


----------



## SteveO. (Oct 17, 2011)

Frasbee said:


> They're not a charity, you wouldn't tack on an extra couple of bucks as a donation to them. You agreed to give them money for a product and if they don't provide you the product or a refund they've essentially stolen from you.


Oh yeah, it'll be resolved for sure. I'm not in the business of giving money away. I'll either get what I paid for or a refund.


----------



## ratkiley (Oct 6, 2020)

Avoid ktools.net at all costs!!! Very unprofessional owner. Terrible customer service. Deceitful marketing! This company doesn't have any products in stock, instead it just drop ships other companies products from their websites, often with weeks of delay before any shipments go out.

The problem with this website is that it's advertised by google shopping but google provides no way to read that seller, so you can't see any user ratings. If you search for ktool, you can see the actual physical business in google maps and the user ratings are terrible: 1.5 stars, filled with complaints about unresponsiveness to emails and phone calls, lots of people saying they made orders that never came or didn't come for two months, terrible unresponsive customer service. Apparently it's a one-man operation. From looking at their website you can see they have 12,000 products listed on their website. But one man isn't selling 12,000 products out of a warehouse in new york. This is a pop-up website that's probably just drop shipping other companies products from there location, but selling them through his website. I don't believe he has any products to sell. i think his website takes orders and then he orders them through other websites and has those companies ship them to you. The problem is his website advertises that all of the products are in stock it also says that you can get next day or two day shipping on most products.

I ordered three products from the website that all said they were in stock. 11 days later, the website order status still said no updates (not processed, not backordered, not shipped). So i emailed his company through PayPal and requested a refund for my entire order because i don't want to wait more than twelve days (and who knows how long) for my order to ship. He gave no update on my order status, until i called his 800 number listed on his website and asked for a refund. Instead of calling me back, to resolve the problem, or responding through paypal (who will reverse the payment for bad customer service / failure to ship), he emailed me directly to notify me that one of the products was back ordered instead of refunding my payment I had requested (in my voicemail and through PayPal).

He also didn't tell me how long I would have to wait for that back order or even ask me if i wanted to wait more than two weeks for my shipment. The problem is his website still says that item is in stock at his warehouse. This website just gives the appearance of being an e-commerce website, including an 800 number, but if you call that number there's no outgoing voicemail message like you normally find on any businesses voicemail. Instead it just has a robot that says leave a message. At least he responded within 24 hours, but he didn't actually respond to my request, instead he sent a rebuttal that I would have to wait for an undefined amount of time for a back order of a product that was / is still advertised as in stock on ktool.net.

Google maps customer reviews

If you search the better business bureau in his town in new york, you find hundreds of complaints on his business for bad customer service, unresponsiveness, failure to send products that were ordered, after weeks or months of delays, customer avoidance by the owner about products that were ordered. I'm going to complain to the better business bureau, have PayPal revoke my payment, and complain to google who's promoting this bad business through their google shopping service (and making a commission off of every click through to his website), without allowing users to rate the company.

Better business bureau page


----------

